

Ask HN: When was the last time you used print edition of yellow pages? - zeynel1

I noticed that Verizon has been distributing phone directories in my neighborhood. It seems a huge waste of trees. Are people using them any more?
======
barrydahlberg
I'm in NZ and just got more delivered as well. I find them really useful,
currently I use them for:

\- Lighting fires when it's cold.

\- Holding down the clothes airer when it's windy.

\- Holding up monitors.

\- Keeping muddy shoes off the floor...

------
tcdent
I keep one on hand for starting my barbeque. As an actual resource? Almost
never.

The last time, and quite possibly the first, I used it to find a plumber.
$300+ later my problem still wasn't solved.

------
shiftb
At least 2 years. Google Maps/Yelp has pretty much obsoleted yellow pages.

------
zkarcher
I use my yellow pages as a monitor stand, so I use it every day :P

------
brk
It's been about 4 or 5 years for me. I get a stack of new phone books every
season, despite the fact that we don't have a land-line.

